# Humidity Level 7-day Forecasts available?



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

I wonder if it is available , in a useful form, anyplace....
This question was raised in another section of this forum, by @PopsnTuff 

And I too,  think it would help people to plan their schedules and activities, but I haven't seen a clear and easy-to-interpret version of this.

Has anyone else?

I thought that members here,  who read in this Earth Sciences section, which includes Meteorology,
might have more interest and knowledge about whether such a thing exists.

It's a good idea, if it doesn't!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

@Matrix 
I'm curious why this thread or above OP, doesn't show up,
 in either, New Posts, or What's New, in the menu Bar.?

I do see it, on the Home page, right hand column, but not on those other 2 highly frequented lists.

Not that it is Earth-shatteringly important....
Just wondering if there's a time lag...or how things work.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 8, 2020)

It's in "What's New" but not in "New Posts", "New Posts" only lists threads you haven't read.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 8, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I wonder if it is available , in a useful form, anyplace....



The "Weather App" on Windows 10 gives a 10 day weather forecast, and if you scroll down a bit into the "Day Details", it shows the expected Humidity, etc., for a given day in this 10 day period.  Also, the weather forecasts on Yahoo give the humidity, but only for the current day. 

Our local TV stations have their forecasts on their web sites, and they also predict the temperature/humidity/heat indexes for several days in advance.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I wonder if it is available , in a useful form, anyplace....
> This question was raised in another section of this forum, by @PopsnTuff
> 
> And I too,  think it would help people to plan their schedules and activities, but I haven't seen a clear and easy-to-interpret version of this.
> ...


I have a phone number to call for my area temps each day and humidity level at that time.  I'm glad they added humidity level to the forecast on that number.  Maybe members could see if their local tv stations, like mine, have a weather forecast number to call.  Perhaps they could do a search on that.  I don't know, just an idea, as it helps me.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi Folks!  The National Weather Service in the U.S. has the most complete data and you can request data for your location.  This is no-fluff stuff, but will answer your humidity questions and other questions you never thought to ask!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you, all,  for the responses!  

I just looked, again, at the NOAA Website, which I regularly visit,
and which, of course, includes loads of fascinating and informative and valuable  info 

And while it gives, for this present hour of today,  the Humidity, and Barometer, and Dewpoint, etc....

none of the _*forecasts*_ on the same page, for my vicinity,  include those.

They give you various forms (pictures, phrases, verbal descriptions...)
of the info regarding  what to expect, in terms of temp and rain, winds, or other, but none include any estimate of humidity, or any note as to whether it will likely be increasing or decreasing, or if it is expected to be higher or lower, the next day, or in coming days. 

Am I looking in all the wrong places? 
I would like to learn....


----------



## Don M. (Jun 9, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Am I looking in all the wrong places?
> I would like to learn....



About the ONLY place I find any "humidity" forecast is the Windows 10 "weather App"....as I mentioned before.  

If you are using W10, click on the "start" icon in the lower LH corner of your screen, and find the "weather app".  There, you can see the predictions, including humidity, for the next 10 days.  

Most other sites/source just give the current conditions, and their forecast does not include any humidity forecasts.  You might try your local TV station web sites, but most of them don't offer much more than expected temperatures and rainfall predictions.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you @Don M. 
I will try that.


----------

